# [Spoilers] Dragonball Super



## Navonod (Jan 14, 2018)

Spoiler



So I just finished the episode and decided to check out what others thought of it on Youtube. Bad idea. People are calling Vegeta's new form Ultra Instinct Blue. Don't get me wrong I would love that for Vegeta but that isn't what it is. This is why I hate other Dragonball fans. You guys say the stupidest crap and come up with theories that make no sense what so ever. Yeah it's okay to be like "what if" but don't confuse other people and talk about it like it's fact. This could go for a lot of other anime to. And trust me, I wont go to YouTube for anything DBS anymore. I just thought I'd rant and see how other people felt about it.


----------



## 330 (Jan 15, 2018)

Please don't assume that everyone has seen the last episode just because you did. You shouldn't write spoilers without a spoiler tag.

As for the form itself:



Spoiler



How can you be so sure it's not?


----------



## Navonod (Jan 15, 2018)

330 said:


> Please don't assume that everyone has seen the last episode just because you did. You shouldn't write spoilers without a spoiler tag.
> 
> As for the form itself:
> 
> ...



Spoilers are already plaguing the internet anyway. But whatever.




Spoiler



Because it's a transformation like the older Super Saiyan forms achieved by anger and emotion. It looked nothing like Ultra Instinct.


----------



## GameSystem (Jan 15, 2018)

Spoiler: About New Form



There is also the fact that UI Goku was tooling Jiren whereas New Form Vegeta is still having trouble. If it were any type of UI, Vegeta could solo him.


----------



## Navonod (Jan 15, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> Spoiler: About New Form
> 
> 
> 
> There is also the fact that UI Goku was tooling Jiren whereas New Form Vegeta is still having trouble. If it were any type of UI, Vegeta could solo him.





Spoiler



Exactly. As I said before I would love for Vegeta to have it but we all know it's going to be a Goku parade.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2018)

Spoiler



Not sure where this "Ultra Instinct" is coming from. Throughout it said it was different and it looks nothing like it. First thing I seen was "Super Vegeta Blue". Which means, SSB2 is probably coming someday.


----------



## Mr-vip-parking (Jan 18, 2018)

Vegeta deserves a lot more love than what Toriyama's giving him


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 18, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where this "Ultra Instinct" is coming from. Throughout it said it was different and it looks nothing like it. First thing I seen was "Super Vegeta Blue". Which means, SSB2 is probably coming someday.





Spoiler



Only thing that even came to mind for me was SSB2, seemed like a giveaway with the transformation tbh


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Jan 18, 2018)

Spoiler



Vegeta's new form does have some similarities with UI, but we know it's not. The edges of his aura are very similar to Goku's when he's in UI(a liquid-like look) and his eyes have pupils. But his eyes are blue instead of silver. He also has more defined muscles, similar to being Super Saiyan Grade 2. Then there's the fact that both The Daishinkan and Whis said how Vegeta broke through his shell and surpassed his limits. I agree that it's not UI, but I don't think SSB Grade 2/SSB2 though either. I think it's a new form that's exclusive to Vegeta(for now, at least). There are some reputable people on Youtube who never said that this new form is UI( people like Geekdom101, Quaaman/ Detective Q, Emoshislive, Live Anime Reactions, Unrealentgaming just to name a few). These Youtubers are VERY reputable and I would highly recommend them as good sources of information. Although nobody really knows what Vegeta's new form is yet. It is ok for people to speculate, but they really shouldn't be saying it as fact, since nobody knows anything about it yet.


----------



## Mr-vip-parking (Jan 18, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vegeta's new form does have some similarities with UI, but we know it's not. The edges of his aura are very similar to Goku's when he's in UI(a liquid-like look) and his eyes have pupils. But his eyes are blue instead of silver. He also has more defined muscles, similar to being Super Saiyan Grade 2. Then there's the fact that both The Daishinkan and Whis said how Vegeta broke through his shell and surpassed his limits. I agree that it's not UI, but I don't think SSB Grade 2/SSB2 though either. I think it's a new form that's exclusive to Vegeta(for now, at least). There are some reputable people on Youtube who never said that this new form is UI( people like Geekdom101, Quaaman/ Detective Q, Emoshislive, Live Anime Reactions, Unrealentgaming just to name a few). These Youtubers are VERY reputable and I would highly recommend them as good sources of information. Although nobody really knows what Vegeta's new form is yet. It is ok for people to speculate, but they really shouldn't be saying it as fact, since nobody knows anything about it yet.





Spoiler



Of course, Vegeta can't get a transformation without Goku getting it and somehow making it better.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Jan 18, 2018)

Mr-vip-parking said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Vegeta can't get a transformation without Goku getting it and somehow making it better.


That would shit on the whole concept of this form if you ask me.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 18, 2018)

WTF... https://twitter.com/Herms98/status/954086203044675584


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Jan 18, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> WTF... https://twitter.com/Herms98/status/954086203044675584


Awww WTF!!!!!!! Stupid Kitaro whatever the hell that is! Why couldn't that stupid crap take somebody else's timeslot!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 18, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> Awww WTF!!!!!!! Stupid Kitaro whatever the hell that is! Why couldn't that stupid crap take somebody else's timeslot!


----------

